# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Stena Superfast X [Dieppe Seaways,Moliere,SeaFrance Moliere,Jean Nicoli,Superfast X]

## jumpman

shmera eida to jean nicoli sto limani ths Patras me ta xrwmata ths ANEK.einai fovero .Nomizw einai h pio lamperh kai wraia tziminiera pou exw dei pote.Exoun vapsei kai thn tziminiera me ta siniala ths ANEK kai malista ta ftera ta exoun afhsei aspra pragma pou dinei mia polu wraia antithesh sthn tziminiera.Evgala kai kati photos alla dustuxws apo kinhto kai den exoun polu kalh analush.Makari na to travhksei kapoios kai na tis anevasei.To ploio einai panemorfo.Mallon h ANEK tha prepei na to agorasei.Epishs makari na vapsei ola ta ploia ths opws to jean nicoli.Tha ginoun polu omorfa.

----------


## .voyager

Koita, wraio einai, ma proxeirodouleia h tziminiera, mias kai einai naulwsh. H tziminiera -efoson einai koutsa-straba "Supefastikh"- parapempei se apomimhsh apo... Supefast. Kalutera na kospoun teleiws ta ftera na mhn pona h kardia mou na blepw ena Supefast mple! Kai de tha elege na ginei KAI h anek mple,arketa me Blue Star kai Hellenic Seaways. As ginei kitrinh, san thn Tirrenia h' laxani (den paizei!) san to Star ths Tallink!! M'aresei polu to terastio "anek.gr" (tupou "superfast.com"). To "Anek Lines" den einai aparaithto, einai kai paliomoditikh h grammatoseira,se antithesh me tis grammes tou ploiou, ki epishs, se antithesh me th grammatoseira tou didumou "Champion-Spirit". Oriste oi fwtos apo th xthesinh allagh theshs tou Nicoli, gia epibibash-ekfortwsh, sthn problhta ths Agiou Nikolaou, kai mia sugkrish me to SFXI:

----------


## .voyager

Sorry pou pantou exw kopsei to "r" apo to "Superfast"! Ierosulia! Einai kai kshmerwmata!  8)

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρει κανείς τί ώρα έρχετε συνηθως στην Πατρα?

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως αναφέρει το έγκυρο Cruise & Ferry Info το πλοίο πιθανόν να ναυλωθεί στο Γαλλικό Ναυτικό ώς πλοίο μεταφοράς ελικοπτέρων!!!!

----------


## jumpman

den pisteuw na allaksei morfh? Tha einai polu krima afou einai polu wraio vapori

----------


## raflucgr

http://uk.geocities.com/ferryfantastic/

----------


## raflucgr

I would to mention that the Jean Nicoli is very likely to be sold to the french company Seafrance.

The french navy annouced that the Jeanne d Arc is to stay in their fleet til 2012, so I guess it means they are no longer interested in her, as the Nicoli was expected to replace her.

Now remains Seafrance as a potential buyer. Futhermore, it was reported that the french company wants to sign a contract before december 31st to begin sailings on june 1st, 2008.

Lucas

----------


## Apostolos

It seems very good!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά δέν θα δούμε το πλοίο σε παραλαγή (Ευτυχώς!)

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks god! We prefer a former Superfast ferry to be a ferry not a navy ship!

----------


## raflucgr

The ship was sold to Seafrance for 110 millions euros

----------


## Ellinis

Με την άνοδο του Jean Nicoli στη Μαγχη θα βγουν στο σφυρι δυο αξιόλογα βαπόρια, το SeaFrance Manet και το SeaFrance Renoir.
Αντε μήπως και τα δουμε στα μέρη μας γιατί καιρό έχουμε να δουμε καράβι από τη Μαγχη και προσωπικά μου έλειψαν.

----------


## Apostolos

χμ... Ότι πρέπει είναι!!!!!

----------


## raflucgr

Hello

Jean Nicoli is still laid-up in Marseille (by the way I hope to go soon for last shots of her with sncm livery). Her delivery to Seafrance is planned in march to start operations in the english channel in june. She will replace firstly the seafrance Manet who will leave the fleet this year and secondly the Seafrance Renoir who will be sold in 2009.

Seafrance is already looking for a shipyard to rebuild the ship. These works could be carried out in France, Spain, Italy, Germany or even Malta. 
The rebuilding will consist of a lenghening of the bow (cow catcher) by 3 m to allow loading on two levels, and a removing of all cabins in order to replace them by new saloons and new passengers areas. The new name of Jean Nicoli will be annouced next week.

Lucas

----------


## kalypso

thank you so much Lucas.we are waiting  for your news about the name!!!

----------


## raflucgr

It seems her new name will be SEAFRANCE MOLIERE

----------


## kalypso

well actually i was thinking about her today!!!!
thank you so much Lucas!!!!:-D

----------


## raflucgr

http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/o...e_moliere.html

An interesting link showing how fast the work is progressing in Dunkerque.

Lucas

----------


## ChiefMate

Paei k ayto to Fast...Tha xathei i omorfia tou mias k paei voreia gia metaskeyi symfwna me ta ferries tis voreias thalassas!
Oti eixame to xalasame!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Paei k ayto to Fast...Tha xathei i omorfia tou mias k paei voreia gia metaskeyi symfwna me ta ferries tis voreias thalassas!
> Oti eixame to xalasame!!!!


Για ποιο fast λες? Δεν κατάλαβα!! :Confused:

----------


## El Greco

to X proin Jean Nicoli kai Nin SEAFRANCE MANET an the kano lathos

----------


## ChiefMate

Swsta!Opws ta leei o prolalisantas!To X,pou to eixe naylwsei k i ANEK gia ena diastima...

----------


## raflucgr

here are the latest photos of her rebuilding

http://web.mac.com/ccbonvarlet/Site_...aine_7%29.html

Lucas

P.S: we should rename this topic Seafrance Moli&egrave;re now.

----------


## jumpman

Πως το έκαναν έτσι το καραβάκι;Έλεος.Thanks for the photos raflucgr

----------


## Markos

Χαλια εγινε

----------


## kingminos

Είναι έτοιμο, αλλά δυστηχώς βγάλανε τους καταπέλτες και τουβάλανε έναν κεντρικό. Δεν παρατήρησα άλλη εξωτερική διαφορά.(εκτός από τα χρώμαα φυσικά)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

για πιο λογο το πλοιο ειχε τα χρωματα τησ ανεκ?ναυλωση ηταν?και τι δρομολογιο εκανε?και ποτε?

----------


## kastro

> για πιο λογο το πλοιο ειχε τα χρωματα τησ ανεκ?ναυλωση ηταν?και τι δρομολογιο εκανε?και ποτε?


Το ναύλωσε η ΑΝΕΚ τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο για τρεις μήνες για την γραμμή της βενετίας επειδή πρέπει να είχε ναυλώσει το Λευκά όρη σε μία άλλη που νωρίτερα είχε ναυλώσει και το Λατό.

----------


## dimitris

το ειχε ναυλωση η ΑΝΕΚ γιατι το ΛΑΤΩ ηρθε με ζημια απο την ναυλωση του και το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ ειχε κατεβει ΧΑΝΙΑ για να χτυπησει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (αν δεν κανω λαθος)

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία του JEAN NICOLI

Route	Dover - Calais
Building year	2002 / 2004 / 2008
Building yard	Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Weft AG, Kiel, Germany (#360)
Owner	SeaFrance
Operator	SeaFrance
Length	203,3 m
Breadth	25,0 m
Draft	6,58 m
GT	30.285
Machinery	4 * W&#228;rtsil&#228; NSD ZA V40S
Speed	27,1 kn.
Number of passengers	626 / 717 / 1.200
Number of beds	626 / 728 / 0
Number of cars	661 / 480
Lanemetres	1.908
Port of registry	Boulogne
Flag	France
Former names	Jean Nicoli (2007-2008) 
Jean Nicoli (2007) - Anek Lines
Jean Nicoli (2007) - SNCM Ferryterranee
Jean Nicoli (2007) - CoTuNav (Tunisia ferries)
Superfast X (2002-2007) - Superfast Ferries
Former owners	Veolia Transport (2007-2008) 
Attica Enterprises SA (2002-2007)
Sister ships	Superfast IX Superfast VII Superfast VIII

πηγή. ferry-site.dk

----------


## .voyager

Όμορφο το SeaFrance Moliere, στα τελευταία στάδια της μετασκευής του από τη SeaFrance. Eπιτέλους βλέπουμε κι ένα πρώην Superfast σε λευκή εκδοχή, που θεωρώ ότι του πάει πολύ!! Το μόνο άσχημο η παρέμβαση στην πρύμνη.
Παρεμπιτόντως, να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο του thread, όπως εμφανίζονται και τα άλλα (ελληνικό όνομα, όνομα με λατινικούς και ενημέρωση ονόματος  :Wink: ).

----------


## .voyager

Όμορφο το SeaFrance Moliere, ύστερα από τη μετασκεύη του για τη SeaFrance. Επιτέλους,βλέπουμε κι ένα πρώην Superfast σε λευκή εκδοχή, που προσωπικά μου αρέσει!! Το μόνο άσχημο η παρέμβαση στην πλώρη.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο του thread (ενημέρωση ονόματος πλοίου, όνομα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες)  :Wink:

----------


## poseidon_express

Ο ΜΟΛΙΕΡΟΣ δρομολογήθηκε για πρώτη φορά μεταξύ Dover και Calais στις 19.8.2008, αν και αρχικά μετέφερε μόνο φορτηγά, μιας και δεν είχαν ακόμα ολοκληρωθεί οι μετασκευές. Επιβάτες μεταφέρθηκαν για πρώτη φορά με το δρομολόγιο της 13.9.2008. Με τη δρομολόγησή του επήλθαν σημαντικές ανακατατάξεις στο στόλο της Seafrance. Έτσι, τα πλοία Seafrance Manet και Seafrance Renoir αποδρομολογήθηκαν και τέθηκαν προς πώληση, ενώ το Seafrance Cezanne ανέλαβε το ρόλο του Ro-Ro. H ανεργία χτύπησε και τους ζωγράφους  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Se euxaristoume gia tis simantikes plirofories !

----------


## .voyager

Με κομμένα τα φτερά...

Μία περσισή φώτο με τα προσωρινά σινιάλα του -για μένα πάντα- Superfast X, ως Jean Nicoli. Εδώ σε μια "superfast" μανούβρα στην 5-6 της Πάτρας. Πάντως, με τα χρώματα της SeaFrance είναι εξίσου ωραίο.

DSC00500.JPG

----------


## .voyager

To SeaFrance Moliere, ως Jean Nicoli, καταπλέει στην Πάτρα.

----------


## agnostos

Παιδιά ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ GA plan και line plan του Superfast X (σαν SFX οχι με τη μετασκευη σε moliere)???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nickosps

Superfast X στο Zeebrugge.

Πηγή: shipphotos.bradda.com

----------


## diagoras

ααχ ωραιες εποχες τοτε που δεν ξεραμε που να χωρεσουμε τοσα πλοια αλλα κ τοσα χρεη κριμα που ημουν μικροσ κ δεν τα θυμαμαι

----------


## .voyager

Μιας και δε μου "κάθεται" στα ξένα, παραθέτω μια φώτο του τότε που ήμασταν και οι δυο μας Πάτρα, αν και δε θα μου ξεφύγει και με τα χρώματα της SeaFrance...

DSC00466.JPG

----------


## diagoras

χιλιες φορες το κοκκινο της superfast το γαλαζιο ειναι χαλια

----------


## xidianakis

> Μιας και δε μου "κάθεται" στα ξένα, παραθέτω μια φώτο του τότε που ήμασταν και οι δυο μας Πάτρα, αν και δε θα μου ξεφύγει και με τα χρώματα της SeaFrance...
> 
> DSC00466.JPG


συντομα ουτε κι εμενα θα ξεφυγει!... ξερεις εσυ!!  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Σας θυμίζει κάτι αυτό το πλοίο?

http://s42.radikal.ru/i096/0904/70/914de39cce6a.jpg

Μέχρι και σε παιχνίδι το έβαλαν τα Αγγλάκια, και εμείς το διώξαμε...

----------


## mitsakos

> Σας θυμίζει κάτι αυτό το πλοίο?
> 
> http://s42.radikal.ru/i096/0904/70/914de39cce6a.jpg
> 
> Μέχρι και σε παιχνίδι το έβαλαν τα Αγγλάκια, και εμείς το διώξαμε...



ασχετο αλλα ξερεις ποιο παιχνιδι ειναι???

----------


## xidianakis

> ασχετο αλλα ξερεις ποιο παιχνιδι ειναι???


νομιζω ειναι το euro truck simulator....

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σωστα τα λεει ο φιλος xidianakis ειναι euro truck simulator.

----------


## xidianakis

> Σωστα τα λεει ο φιλος xidianakis ειναι euro truck simulator.


μου ειχε δωσει το παιχνιδι ενας φιλος καλος φιλος νταλικερης... αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που το εχω.... αν το βρω, θα το ανεβασω...

----------


## Blue Star Ithaki

εγω το έχω κατευάσει και πριν λίγο έπαιζα!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> εγω το έχω κατευάσει και πριν λίγο έπαιζα!


καλυσπερα απο που το κατεβασες

----------


## mateo p

katevainei me torrent apo to the pirate bay gia opoion thelei to paixnidi kai gia na anoiksei theleis to daemon tools dialekse gia xwra tin agglia kai otan olokliroseis tis apostoles sou anoigei to ntover gia na peraseis gallia

----------


## Rocinante

Εφιαλτικό το καλοκαίρι του 2012 για την Seafrance....
Πλεόν το πλοίο έχει άλλους ιδιοκτήτες και νέο όνομα...
*MS Dieppe Seaways*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Dieppe_Seaways

----------


## Nautilia News

* STENA SUPERFAST X: Καινούρια αρχή για έναν παλιό γνώριμο* 



Stena_superfast_x.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Καλώς ήλθατε στο STENA SUPERFAST X (video)*

----------


## avvachrist

Αν διαβάσετε τα σχόλια κάτω από το βίντεο θα δείτε πως όλοι περίμεναν ένα πολύ γρήγορο πλοίο λόγω ονόματος αλλά τελικά έπεσαν έξω. Πολλοί μάλιστα κατακρίνουν την εταιρεία για το όνομα του πλοίου. Παρατηρώντας το στο AIS όντως ταξιδεύει με ταχύτητα ίδια με των υπόλοιπων της γραμμής, από 21-23 κόμβους. Ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πλοίου γνωρίζει κάποιος; Έχει και άλλη ταχύτητα το βαπόρι και το πάει "κομμένο" για λόγους οικονομίας η εταιρεία ή μέχρι εκεί είναι οι δυνατότητες του; 

Υ.Γ.: Εσωτερικά είναι κόσμημα για εμένα!

----------


## Ellinis

Και εδώ μια ακόμη Φεράρι - όπως λέει τα Superfast ο φίλος Trevor Jones που έβγαλε το Χ να αποπλέει από το Rosyth το 2003

SUPERFAST X-Forth Bridge-2 July 2003.jpg

----------

